# Rotterdam Dry Dock Company



## McInOvingham (Jul 18, 2011)

David James McIntosh (1871 - 1943) 

David James McIntosh my Great Uncle was born 14-2-1871 at Sunderland, Tyne and Wear. He was the first child of David McIntosh and Constance Paxton who married in Newcastle in 1867. In the 1891 census records David James was stated to be a Grocer. Yet in 1905 he married Eva van der Sluis in Rotterdam and took on her five children by a previous marriage. On his marriage certificate he is stated to be a ship’s bosun!

I’m not sure how he became involved in Shipping but later David James was in the Ship Repair and Salvage business being a representative for “The Rotterdam Dry Dock Company” (New Waterway Shipbuilding Company, Schiedam, Rotterdam, Holland) for at least 24 years. Attached is a copy of his business cards (both sides) I also have two photographs, one shows him on a vessel with a colleague, both in Naval Uniform, the other also attached, bears the legend “Motor Life Saving Launch and Surf Boat of Thetis”. It is pure speculation, but he may have been involved in the ill fated submarine’s salvage. He thus lived in Holland from at least 1905 until he died at Gouda in 1943.

In the 70’s I visited Rotterdam to witness and sample the unloading of Gilsocarbon, used in the manufacture of graphite for Nuclear Power Stations. The Shipping Agent contacted a then director of RDM and found that he had attended my Great Uncle’s funeral in wartime. However I did not follow this up at the time.

Could anyone shed any light on my Great Uncle’s involvement with the Sea and RDM?

Many Thanks.

Gordon McIntosh ([email protected])


----------

